# Photoshop vs Corel



## mtiffany (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey i have Corel PSP Pro X2.  It seems like every one else uses photoshop or lightroom.  Is is that big of a difference because i love PSP?  should i switch over to photoshop?  what are yall opinions on the too?


----------



## ann (Oct 3, 2010)

use what you enjoy. Corel will do a lot of things.

Not everyone uses either mentioned, they are popular and there are lots of tutorials, etc. 

The software can't make a lousy photo great, and good software, which Corel is in that range can make a good photo much better.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 3, 2010)

From what I understand, Paint Shop Pro can supposedly do everything PhotoShop can - and a few things that it can't (I don't know what those things are) - according to what I've read on their site.

It's in the price range of PhotoShop Elements, but is better than that I think...  More comparable to the CS series, but at nowhere near the cost.

If you like it, keep using it.  I tried it for a while a few months ago but didn't end up buying it...  I don't do that level of editing often enough to switch over from GIMP, which is free.  I did like it though, I just wouldn't use it enough to justify paying for it...


----------



## KmH (Oct 3, 2010)

Unless you have specific reasons to change....don't.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 4, 2010)

Lightroom is a very different beast to Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro. In my opinion it's worth checking out Lightroom and setting it up to integrate with PSP, but it's definitely not worth replacing PSP with Photoshop. 

Checkout the Lightroom free 30 day trial.


----------



## skieur (Oct 4, 2010)

I use both Photoshop and Painshop Pro X3 with plug-ins. Express Lab within Paintshop Pro is a very good equivalent to Lightroom. For speed, I like Paintshopr Pro X3 and with plug-ins, it is the equivalent of Photoshop in terms of results.

Bottom line is the question: How important is every minor tweak and edit and how many viewers have the visual skills to recognize the work and effort involved? To complicate matters PC World indicated in one of their software comparisons that more than 90% of the Paint Shop Pro defaults were equal to several manual edits made in Photoshop.

As a pro, the question might be: How many of your customers would recognize a lot of improvements due to detailed editing work in Photoshop versus some quick edits in PaintShop Pro X3?

skieur


----------

